# Mashed Potato Balls Keep Bursting



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

I make garlic roasted mashed potatoes, using Russet potatoes, with kale and chill them.  My mashed potato recipe is the roasted garlic, which I chop and mash, salt, pepper, butter, and yoghurt.

Measure 2oz portions, form balls, and flour, egg, then season flour (like fried chicken).

Deep fry at 375F for 3 mins.

They split.  A mean gash across all of them.

They form a great layer of the breading, but the gash exposes the mashed potato inside.

How can I keep them from splitting?

Thank You

RedBeerd


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

what types of potatoes? <edit-duh, you said, russet>

sounds like too much moisture


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

We are champions in making potato "croquettes" as we call them in my country. You need to add a little egg yolk in the hot potato mix.

*Croquettes made from approx. 800 grams of boiled potato;*

Use preferably floury potatoes. Peel and cut the potatoes in chunks of somewhat the same size. Boil your potatoes in slightly salted water for a little longer than usual, let's say 25-30 minutes. Let the drained potatoes dry a while on low fire while shaking the cooking pot. Mash finely while hot, preferably through a foodmill. Still while hot, add no more than half a tbsp. worth of butter and one egg yolk (the yolk is a must to keep it all together!). Use a rubber spatula or a wooden spoon and quickly fold it all nicely together, taste and adjust with salt, pepper and nutmeg. Cover and refrigerate, if possible overnight. You could add a little purée of garlic and fold that in as well. Don't know about the kale, don't know what kale adds to the croquettes.

Roll balls. Get yourself 3 plates; one with flour, one with beaten egg, one with breadcrumbs. Roll the balls through the flour, egg and breadcrumbs. Let dry for a while.

Deepfry at 180°C (around 350°F), not too many at a time, until golden brown.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

ChrisBelgium said:


> We are champions in making potato "croquettes" as we call them in my country. You need to add a little egg yolk in the hot potato mix.


Yeah, you are trying to make croquettes.  Really good with cheese on the inside.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I layer them in rows on a tray , freeze, then toss them in the fryer till golden. 

Cheese is definitely in the mix.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Those croquette makers are kind cool too.  You can squeeze them out in logs.


----------



## kookieman13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't over cook potatoes as they gets waterlogged. Drain well. Mash them then add whatever chopped herb or chopped spring onion and seasoning. Let it cold down slightly then mix in roughly 1 whole egg and 3 York for 2 lb mashed. Roll and shape the croquettes in flour then egg wash and crumbs. Chill down. When fry croquettes must have oil temp at 180 c. not too many at once. Cook to 75 c in the centre. They split if the croquettes doesn't get firm in fridge first and gets too hot when fried. I learned that when I was a commis chef in 1964. Hope this will work for you.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Last time I made these I used leftover baked potatoes. Little egg to bind it, some fine grated onion then roll and coat.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Once my potatoes are done I drain them, put them back in the (now dry) hot pot and give them a little mash to cook more water out.  Don't over cook them (like you would for mash) since you will be cooking them again in the fryer.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Giving the breaded potato balls some time to dry, uncovered, in the fridge may help.

mjb.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Try cooking your potatoes in the jackets and peeling/ricing while still hot. The jackets protect them from absorbing too much water as they cook. I often find that mashed potatoes or puree potatoes made with peeled and cut potatoes tend to be less fluffy and more watery than ones cooked whole. 

It sounds to me like a moisture issue...this might help. You could also dry the cooked potatoes out on a sheetpan in a moderate oven after draining to get off some moisture. I've never really used that method (I use the cook in jacket method) but I've heard about it and a lot of people like to use it.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

Alrighty, then.  My next step is to eliminate some of the moisture.

I greatly appreciate the input. 

As a token of my appreciation, I shall send each of you a single Papa Popper, so that you may enjoy them in their unblemished state!

Will report back in with the results.

Peace.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

RedBeerd Cantu said:


> As a token of my appreciation, I shall send each of you a single Papa Popper, so that you may enjoy them in their unblemished state!


I want a Papa Popper, so my 2¢ is to sub yukon golds for the russets.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

+1


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> I want a Papa Popper, so my 2¢ is to sub yukon golds for the russets.


Yukon gold? That's a mealy potato, too, right?

What difference would the switch provide?

Thx.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

tarragon papa poppers.jpg




__
redbeerd cantu


__
May 27, 2014








Alrighty then, here they are.

I boiled the idaho potatoes, drained them, then cooked them on Low and allowed a great bit of moisture to evaporate. DID NOT ADD MILK.

These are roasted garlic and fresh tarragon mashed potato Papa Poppers.

Placed in fridge for 24 hours.

Rolled in whole wheat flour, rolled in egg, rolled in panko. Fridged for 2 hours.

350F for two minutes.

No bursting.

Thank you all for your input.

Tomorrow, I add the neufchatel cheese...


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

They look righteous. Good job


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif Perfect! So nice of you to give some feed-back to this community.


----------

